

Where do weatherbug, foreca get their data from?  - marnujra

Especially for countries like India? Is this data available for free? Thx!
======
robbeatz
"...WeatherBug manages and operates the world's largest proprietary weather
network with over 8,000 WeatherBug Tracking Stations and more than 1,000
cameras strategically placed..." <http://weather.weatherbug.com/about-us.html>

I'm not sure where foreca gets its data from.

There are a few weather APIs on programmableweb

------
jonah
India Meteorological Department? <http://www.imd.gov.in/>

Netwings? <http://www.netwingsinfotech.com/weather-data-services.html>

~~~
marnujra
Both of these services have over 2K stations in India. IMD doesnt seem to have
more than 300 of them.

